# No Mans land



## BillyT

Northern Ireland has turned into a no mans land i never thought i would say this but i hate living here.
I lived during the troubles was bombed 3 times assaulted by stupid people and the place is just getting worst.

Back to the bad old days last night i was told there could be a Summer of Riots. Morons at it again

I was looking a car part and found a place selling it in Colchester i got to payment and it was £20 delivery happy days. 

Pop up sorry please ring the store they dont deliver to Northern Ireland to much hassle due to brexit and sorry we dont do Royal mail collection.

As they say the straw that broke the Camels back i thought we where meant to be better off after all this crap.


----------



## muzzer

The trouble is, if you want to ship to Northern Ireland from the mainland then you need an EORI number. I have no idea how much trouble it is to obtain one but i do know that if you don't use it, then it creates absolute havoc and is a proper pain in the backside for companies. We have customers in both Northern Island and Eire and shipping to them is proper pain in the posterior. 
Northern Island isn't too bad as we can use the EORI number and ship it on a 48hr delivery but Eire is the biggest headache ever. You can't ship anything to Eire without having the previously mentioned number from the customer you are shipping to, there has to be a customs declaration invoice for items sent and if neither of those is present, nobody will ship to the Emerald Isle south of the border.
And if you ship something to Northern Island and have someone you know transport it across the border to avoid this and you get caught, the company who sent it face incredible fines from Customs and Excise and there is all sorts of legal issues that could cost the company big time.


----------



## BillyT

Muzzer it just makes living here impossible if you need to buy from the mainland.

I had a order from the USA even cancelled because it had to go to Liverpool first.


----------



## kingswood

bought my Golf from Belfast in 2015, was a breeze. 

Also visited again in 2017 and loved it. black cab tour was fantastic, titanic stuff amazing. right down to the cafe on the marina were you pay what you can afford.

more importantly we were made to feel welcome by everyone and felt safe as houses everywhere. including D squadrons memorial garden - no politics, just history.

sorry to hear how it is today for you :-(


----------



## muzzer

BillyT said:


> Muzzer it just makes living here impossible if you need to buy from the mainland.
> 
> I had a order from the USA even cancelled because it had to go to Liverpool first.


yeah i can understand that, as i mentioned earlier, we struggle to ship stuff to Northern Island and yet still people think Brexit was a good idea. I didn't vote for it and the impact it's had on the company i work for is costing a lot of money and causing us to have to wait for shipments from Europe.

It's crazy


----------



## Ctreanor13

Living in the south, I get nearly everything delivered to the North as work has a sister company there as well as the girlfriend living there. So far, I haven't had any issues getting stuff delivered there from the mainland? Granted its usually via royal mail through ebay or hermes or DPD but so far nothing has been an issue


----------



## Derek-Eddleston

The EU simply won't forgive the UK for Brexit, and will make life as difficult as possible.......... someone's got to say it. I rebuilt a VW Mk4 Golf with the majority of parts coming from European countrys where the prices and VAT were much lower. I doubt if I could do it now.
Derek.


----------



## Caledoniandream

Those who remember the borders before the opened, remember the trouble to get stuff imported.
Spend in the 80’s many a days in the dock to get my load cleared, it was always clear that this was going to happen.
It has nothing to do with resentment from the EU, this was the exactly reason the EU was created.
People who have done TIR and transports out the EU into Eastern Europe know the same problem and processes.
It will a take some time to settle, as many people with the knowledge are retired or haven’t done customers clearances for 30 -40 years.
Trust me we haven’t seen the worse yet.


----------



## BillyT

Just a heads up to anyone coming to Northern Ireland with a dog i was speaking to the next door neighbour his friend went to Scotland for hospital treatment. His wife had to go with him and say in a Air BnB they took there dog when they headed back home they got stopped at the port the dog had to have some EU passport.
As far as i know the dog is still in Scotland because it didnt have a AHC?


----------



## uggski

Derek-Eddleston said:


> The EU simply won't forgive the UK for Brexit, and will make life as difficult as possible.......... someone's got to say it. I rebuilt a VW Mk4 Golf with the majority of parts coming from European countrys where the prices and VAT were much lower. I doubt if I could do it now.
> Derek.


Sorry, Nothing to do with the EU. We voted for this. We were warned that all of this would happen. I distinctly remember OUR prime minister saying there would be no border.

But you keep blaming the EU for something we inflicted on ourselves.


----------



## GleemSpray

The pre-brexit EU membership was a bit of a mess, but i voted remain because i thought brexit was a roll of the dice that could result with a worse mess, which i believe is the case.

There was a lot to be said for UK / European business and freight being "internal" before.

IMO Brexit would never have been proposed, if our then leader would have had the Cajones to stand in front of the EU and demand a better deal, as Thatcher did in 1984.

As it is, i think the EU will attempt to punish us at every opportunity, in order to dissuade other member states from thinking of leaving.


----------



## muzzer

GleemSpray said:


> The pre-brexit EU membership was a bit of a mess, but i voted remain because i thought brexit was a roll of the dice that could result with a worse mess, which i believe is the case.
> 
> There was a lot to be said for UK / European business and freight being "internal" before.
> 
> IMO Brexit would never have been proposed, if our then leader would have had the Cajones to stand in front of the EU and demand a better deal, as Thatcher did in 1984.
> 
> As it is, i think the EU will attempt to punish us at every opportunity, in order to dissuade other member states from thinking of leaving.


I think you are right but then again, i think the EU as it is right now is defunct, now way will Germany continue to bank roll it. I've heard rumours that Spain is thinking of going back to the peseta and the french are discussing going back to the franc.
How true those two rumours are is open to debate and i think the EU will probably continue but not in it's present state.
Like you i voted remain and for the same reasons as you.


----------



## uggski

I didn't mean to start the whole Brexit debate again. I also voted remain but what's done is done. It's up to us now to make it work.

Saying the EU is going to punish us for leaving is maybe partly right, more so because a few countries are probably on the fence and watching closely what happens with to us. I don't believe it's punishment, more sticking to the rules that they warned us would have to be stuck to.


----------



## Derek-Eddleston

uggski said:


> I didn't mean to start the whole Brexit debate again. I also voted remain but what's done is done. It's up to us now to make it work.
> 
> Saying the EU is going to punish us for leaving is maybe partly right, more so because a few countries are probably on the fence and watching closely what happens with to us. I don't believe it's punishment, more sticking to the rules that they warned us would have to be stuck to.


I was on the fence but ended up voting Leave to avoid being dragged further and further in to the EU 'unknown'. A simple trading bloc was in everyones interest but some seem to have desires to create a United States of Europe. I think every individual wants to be a good neighbour and will always be willing to lend a drill or a lawnmower, but there's always someone who wants to keep extending the goodwill and you draw the line at letting the neighbour hump your daughter.
:wave::wave::wave:


----------



## aerodynamic18

at the minute getting stuff is a pain but is company specific. I ordered a compressor from SGS Engineering. They happily sent it (the shipping was dire but it hadn't change pre Brexit). However I want to get garage flooring and no-one will ship it here


----------



## ltec

Its not all doom and gloom. Sometimes you need a wee scare to realise actually you're not to bad off.
The amount of people now dying coz they can't get cancer appointments are glad of every day they see.
Thank goodness we weren't in the EU when it came to vaccines. Look at the total mess they made of that and the amount of lives lost over it.


----------



## beatty599

Brexit will eventually lead to benefits, we're early days into this mess and COVID hitting has made it far worse. Give it 5 years and everything will settle down. 

The trouble is if the UK is better off and doing well in 5 years, the other big countries in the EU will want to leave Germany, Italy etc and they can't allow that. There was never room in negotiations to actually negotiate a fair deal.


----------



## RS3

It's a shame to hear its getting so bad. My wife and I 1st went there 15 years ago and had the time of our lives in Belfast especially. Possibly the friendliest city in Britain, fantastic pubs and restaurants where we had a real craic with the locals, cheap as potatoes and a much better weekend than the one we had just after in Dublin.
It is of course un-necessary and only apparent due to the bitterness of the EU and the lack of care dedicated to the NI Protocol. I'd hope its resolved soon as to me, its most important to maintain NI as a British nation ensuring those living there enjoy equal services and benefits.
I do hope it gets better and perhaps be careful what you wish for. It's a damn nice place - we returned to Belfast and Ballygally 7 years ago for a wedding and once again found so many people where great fun, really fantastic and helpful. Hopefully, once Covid mania passes, you can enjoy many benefits of EU membership also with free movement so I figured it's the place to be tbh and likely to become more commercially successful as a result.
Have the tensions started again as a result of Brexit?. Sounds like a poor excuse if so.


----------



## SadlyDistracted

Derek-Eddleston said:


> I was on the fence but ended up voting Leave to avoid being dragged further and further in to the EU 'unknown'. A simple trading bloc was in everyones interest but some seem to have desires to create a United States of Europe. I think every individual wants to be a good neighbour and will always be willing to lend a drill or a lawnmower, but there's always someone who wants to keep extending the goodwill and you draw the line at letting the neighbour hump your daughter.
> :wave::wave::wave:


But don't forget as much as the 'EU' may come out with rules it was up to individual countries on how (and if) they chose to implement them, which all comes back to the UK 'government'.
Brexit was and in many cases still is an ideology founded on very poorly communicated fact or consideration and arguably ignorance and not wanting to know the 'considerations', throwing the baby out with the bathwater...
As to all this 'punishment' we were the party that decided to divorce, how does one expect the other party to behave, bend over backwards, would you? We chose to leave the membership so who should pay for the changes, on both sides?

'We' chose it on the stupidest of political spin, the stupidest of small margins 'which was actually circa 37% of who could have voted, and if there had been a responsible government and leadership, have considered the referendum the peoples indication, worked out the fact, cost and benefits and acted on them, for the best of *all *those living and working in the UK...

No I did not vote for something that was so poorly evidenced, had no clear pros and cons, or clearly as best for us all (not just those playing currency markets). Also 'lead' by such moralistic brexiteers who took their money and businesses out of the UK as a consequence, being polite such hypocrites?

Certain area of government have to make decisions based on Investment Appraisals, would have been helpful if the government actually had one and published it as an aid to a decision / follow on referendum based on some facts?

And NI is a Wicked problem - Good Friday vs Legal trading borders - can't have the cake and eat it... 
Even the history of Ireland (N) going back to the English Protestant 'invasion' of the predominately Catholic Ireland?

Too much emphasis is put on (any) change these days rather then the _right _change.


----------



## justinio

I really dont think we need another Brexit thread. It's all been done to death.


----------

